

Startup Quote: Paul Graham, co-founder, Y Combinator - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7029845826

======
raychancc
You’ve found market price when buyers complain but still pay.

\- Paul Graham (@paulg)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7029845826>

